# Honda GCV160 engine on a power washer



## ZARTT (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello All: 
My Honda GCV160 engine will not keep running.
If I squirt some gas into the carb, it will run fine till it burns the gas up.
It will continue to run if I continue to squirt gas.
The engine doesn't have more than 15 hours on it.
I have completely disassembled the carb. and soaked it in carb cleaner for 24 hours.
I have blown out every passage with compressed air.
I have changed the plug, and the oil.
The choke, and the governor linkages move freely, and are installed properly.
I have tried it with the gas cap off.
There are no leaks in any of the rubber hoses.
The carb bowl has gas in it and the float valve passage is clear.
The fuel valve shut off is in the open position.
Is there a sensor for low oil in the crankcase that could cause this?
This has me buffaloed.

Art


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If it starts and runs with a prime, but only until your prime is used, then you have a fuel delivery problem. 

You need to check and make sure that fuel from the tank is filling the float bowl on the carburetor. 

If the float bowl is filling with fuel then the problem is in the main jet or nozzle assembly. 

Did you remove the main jet and nozzle when you dipped your carburetor?


----------



## ZARTT (Jul 13, 2008)

It turns out that the main jet was plugged.
I disassembled the carb (again) and took the jet out this time.
I was able to clear the passage by using a small wire drill.
What ever was in there was hard as iron.
24 hours soaking in Berrymans carb cleaner had no effect.
Now at least it will run continuously, although it hunts up and down.
It probably is running a little lean, due to using the same gaskets over and over again during the hunt for the clogged jet.
Thank you for pointing me in the right direction.

Art.:thumbsup:


----------

